# Outdoors > Fishing >  Show us your Fishing gear

## kiwijames

I have always liked my fishing gear so show me what you have? 
Fresh water. Salt water. Whatever. 

I'll start. 
New (to me anyway) Okuma Cedros 10S.

----------


## Shearer

Oh no. Don't start me.
One rainy Sunday maybe.

----------


## kiwijames

My favourite fly reel of all time. 
Waterworks ULA.

----------


## veitnamcam

12000d and 4000d bait runners 
Toriums 20 and 30.
Couple more cheap 4000 series.
Just the bare minimum.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter308

Ok you asked for it, it ain't pretty guess which reel isn't a penn. Missing from pic due to being away for servicing penn senator 6/0, penn delmar 285. Other vintage penn reels in the pics 309M and senator 2/0

----------


## Gapped axe

fuk I've got 43 rods at home and another 20 at the Bach. Sadly I still think I'm missing out on that something special

----------


## veitnamcam

> fuk I've got 43 rods at home and another 20 at the Bach. Sadly I still think I'm missing out on that something special


With reels on each of them?

Na surely not....I just worked out 63 at say average $500 each $31,500!

----------


## Beaker

> With reels on each of them?
> 
> Na surely not....I just worked out 63 at say average $500 each $31,500!


Ssssssssshhhhhhhhhh.........

----------


## Pengy

> fuk I've got 43 rods at home and another 20 at the Bach. Sadly I still think I'm missing out on that something special


A mere drop in the ocean compared to a certain part time Whitianga resident and part time (alleged) super hero.

----------


## Gibo

People with too many rods may not know how to use any

----------


## veitnamcam

> People with too many rods may not know how to use any


Interesting theory.....how many is too many tho?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Does the same rule apply to guns @Gibo?

----------


## Gapped axe

ha ha, every one is set up and yes I can catch fish most times. Don't even get me started on the rest of my toys.

----------


## Gapped axe

oh fuk off, don't get lost tomorrow.

----------


## Gapped axe

> A mere drop in the ocean compared to a certain part time Whitianga resident and part time (alleged) super hero.


hope your playing nice. miss your smiley face. Sika show maybe, won't be at Toby's but will still support.

----------


## hunter308

> People with too many rods may not know how to use any


All of my rods and reels get used some of them are set up for west coast (heavy action rods for fishing with 10-12oz sinkers) the others for east coast where I do not need such a stiff boat rod then there are the ones for those who come out and don't have any gear to use. one of my overheads is also used on one of the surfcasters.

----------


## Gibo

> Interesting theory.....how many is too many tho?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


It would be so many your boat doesn't float anymore  :Grin:  




> Does the same rule apply to guns @Gibo?


I said may  :Wink:  There is an old saying however  :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

Ryobi GR1
Shimano Stradic 2500 HG
Shimano Saros 3000 FA
Nautilus 2000
Abu T-Aloy 3500
Shimano Baitrunner 4500
Tica Sculptor SL100
Abu 6500 C3
Okuma Solterra SLR 10CS
Shimano Trition Mag 4
Shimano Trynos 30 2 speed.
The gap is where my Shimano TSM 3 should be but I can't find it????
Only one rod photo as I hate taking photos of rods. Shimano T-Curve revolution travel rod. It's the prettiest one. Each reel has one or more rods it is used on and all are loaded with braid. I hate using mono now. Feels like fishing with a rubber band.

----------


## gadgetman

Does the photo need to be of the gear out of it's packaging?  :Grin:

----------


## gonetropo

Worked in "Jaws"

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 75881Attachment 75882
> 
> 
> Worked in "Jaws"


Nah it didn't. The feckin thing kept coming back

----------


## R93

> Nah it didn't. The feckin thing kept coming back


For accuracys sake it was an M1 Garand not a remmy. 

And the ones coming back were the original sharks young if you read Peter Benchleys books. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

Doing a fair bit of searching new water with the spin gear and my daughter. 
2500's Exage and Alivio. Still want a Stella. 
3500 Baitrunner I have had for ever and the Calcutta 250 I bought in Ft Lauderdale which caught heaps of fish in and around the Florida Keys.

----------


## Shearer

I would highly recommend the Stradic. It has performed beautifully. It has the sort of drag that you have to look at the reel to see if line is being pulled off it's that smooth. For the price I don't see how the Stella could be THAT much better.
Love the Calcuttas too.

----------


## burtonator

From left to right

Shimano TLD200 overhead on shimano rod
1000mm Spear gun
Okuma bait runner and okuma 6ft rod
Shimano trynos 30 on a shimano backbone elite rod for the deep sea stuff
Shimano Saragosa 10000 on a kilwell 5"2" jigging rod for the big kings
Shimano Stradic Ci4 4000 on a 20lb backbone elite rod for the big snapper in the tasman bay.

----------


## deer243

> fuk I've got 43 rods at home and another 20 at the Bach. Sadly I still think I'm missing out on that something special


I think theres a show on TV called hoaders that might help you  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

Those of you who are old enough may remember the Snapper and Kingfish secrets by old mate Geoff Thomas. As an impressionable young man I had to buy the Shimano Speed Master TSM IV as used by the legend himself. Mail ordered straight from The Fishing News many years before online orders. It was stripped down, drag washers all hand lapped and the Shimano fibre washers chucked out for Smoothies. This real is the Fighting Star version with near lever drag speed to wind it up. On the Calstar custom made by Leon at Rodworks (now no longer) it's a combo I love. Kings and big snaps no worries. Best snapper I ever caught went 22lbs and I horsed it all the way to the boat as I thought it was just another rat kingi.

----------


## Shearer

Yeah!!!! Found my TSM 3. (where I usually keep it). Great reels eh @kiwijames. Mine is the narrower version of yours that I bought in the 1980s.

----------


## kiwijames

> Yeah!!!! Found my TSM 3. (where I usually keep it). Great reels eh @kiwijames. Mine is the narrower version of yours that I bought in the 1980s.


Yep. They're solid reels. Mine has outlasted a couple Daiwa SL reels which are tough to beat. My old man has a TSM3FS that I'm thinking of perking one day. Shame the Hawkes Bay fishing is pretty shit. Plus I dont have a boat anymore.

----------


## Shearer

> Yep. They're solid reels. Mine has outlasted a couple Daiwa SL reels which are tough to beat. My old man has a TSM3FS that I'm thinking of perking one day. Shame the Hawkes Bay fishing is pretty shit. Plus I dont have a boat anymore.


A good mate had a Daiwa SL which I used a couple of times. I must say it did cast better than my TSM but his is long gone too.

----------


## kiwijames

> Ok you asked for it, it ain't pretty guess which reel isn't a penn.


My guess since you asked - Daiwa SL30SH (probably the best reel there  :Wink: )

----------


## Proudkiwi

> Those of you who are old enough may remember the Snapper and Kingfish secrets by old mate Geoff Thomas. As an impressionable young man I had to buy the Shimano Speed Master TSM IV as used by the legend himself. Mail ordered straight from The Fishing News many years before online orders. It was stripped down, drag washers all hand lapped and the Shimano fibre washers chucked out for Smoothies. This real is the Fighting Star version with near lever drag speed to wind it up. On the Calstar custom made by Leon at Rodworks (now no longer) it's a combo I love. Kings and big snaps no worries. Best snapper I ever caught went 22lbs and I horsed it all the way to the boat as I thought it was just another rat kingi.


Ha!

Same videos (actual VHS) were responsible for my Penn 45GLS lever drag. I thought I was the man rolling that badboy!!!!

I can't remember what rod it was matched too but the combo must have weighed in the region of 4.5 million kgs.

Caught my biggest snap on it when I was about 14. 24 lbs Took over a decade to beat that PB.

Edit: just remembered. Penn Powerstick. Glass blank. Similar feel/sensitivity to a length of stainless steel. And about the same weight

----------


## Sarvo



----------


## kiwijames

Couple of Shimano Big Baitrunners 
Wish I could say they get a lot of work. On 16' Okuma surf rods when not in a plastic box. Cast well with the tapered shock leader and a long cast pulley rig Gary Kemsley style.

----------


## veitnamcam

You guys bought stuff cos Whisky with Joff used it?

I thought better of you.  :36 1 5:

----------


## kiwijames

> You guys bought stuff cos Whisky with Joff used it?
> 
> I thought better of you.



Come on lets go Outdoors with..........GEOFF!


How can you resist that jingle?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Come on lets go Outdoors with..........GEOFF!
> 
> 
> How can you resist that jingle?


The same way I resist shortland st....it makes me sick.

----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 75914


The good old MOW minnow.

----------


## Dermastor

Too many rods and reels there are only 10 rod holder on the boat and don't get me started on the 200 Marlin lures I have.

----------


## Spudattack

Yep.....1 or 2.....





Funny thing is I do 99% of my fishing with the soft bait setup on the far right of the top photo, it's a Team Daiwa Redback with Shannon Curado 200G7.

And the pink one is the wife's, just to clear that up!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Bait and burley dinosaurs still roam the open seas it seems  :Psmiley: 

The A-team:

- Mechanical jigging: Jigstar rod + Avet reel
- Heavy slow jigging: Shimano Revolution + Abu Garcia 6501
- Light slow jigging: Ocean Angler Bender + Abu Garcia 4601
- Microjigging/softbaiting: Explorer XT rod + Shimano Stradic Ci4+ 2500



Plus a shit load of game fishing gear, bottom fishing rods, surf rods and freshwater gear that rarely gets used.

----------


## Spudattack

> Bait and burley dinosaurs still roam the open seas it seems 
> 
> The A-team:
> 
> - Mechanical jigging: Jigstar rod + Avet reel
> - Heavy slow jigging: Shimano Revolution + Abu Garcia 6501
> - Light slow jigging: Ocean Angler Bender + Abu Garcia 4601
> - Microjigging/softbaiting: Explorer XT rod + Shimano Stradic Ci4+ 2500
> 
> ...


Nice!

Might need to get some advice about skis from you shortly, looking at getting one in the next month or two.

What ski are you using?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

> Nice!
> 
> Might need to get some advice about skis from you shortly, looking at getting one in the next month or two.
> 
> What ski are you using?


Thanks. 

Ask away. I have a 2015 Yamaha FX HO. Purchased from BOI Marine. I think Marine North sell them too now, plus there is a Seadoo dealer in Whangarei.

----------


## Spudattack

> Bait and burley dinosaurs still roam the open seas it seems 
> 
> The A-team:
> 
> - Mechanical jigging: Jigstar rod + Avet reel
> - Heavy slow jigging: Shimano Revolution + Abu Garcia 6501
> - Light slow jigging: Ocean Angler Bender + Abu Garcia 4601
> - Microjigging/softbaiting: Explorer XT rod + Shimano Stradic Ci4+ 2500
> 
> ...


Nice!

Might need to get some advice about skis from you shortly, looking at getting one in the next month or two.

What ski are you using?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 75923
> 
> Attachment 75922
> 
> Attachment 75921
> 
> Too many rods and reels there are only 10 rod holder on the boat and don't get me started on the 200 Marlin lures I have.


Thats a lot of overheads and a lot of them the same? do you run charters or fanatical about trolling.?

----------


## kiwijames

> Bait and burley dinosaurs still roam the open seas it seems 
> 
> The A-team:
> 
> - Mechanical jigging: Jigstar rod + Avet reel
> - Heavy slow jigging: Shimano Revolution + Abu Garcia 6501
> - Light slow jigging: Ocean Angler Bender + Abu Garcia 4601
> - Microjigging/softbaiting: Explorer XT rod + Shimano Stradic Ci4+ 2500
> 
> ...


How do you rate the Avet? They look very nice.

----------


## MB

> How do you rate the Avet? They look very nice.


It's a good solid reel, more of a Land Rover than a Porsche, but it does the job. It's predecessor was an Accurate, that was something else! Sadly it went to Davy Jones and it wasn't my fault  :Angry:

----------


## kiwijames

> It's a good solid reel, more of a Land Rover than a Porsche, but it does the job. It's predecessor was an Accurate, that was something else! Sadly it went to Davy Jones and it wasn't my fault


So want a DFS Slammer. Tougher than Chuck Norris

----------


## veitnamcam

> So want a DFS Slammer. Tougher than Chuck Norris


Chuck Norris is an actor like Whisky with Joff :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

> It's a good solid reel,* more of a Land Rover than a Porsche*, but it does the job. It's predecessor was an Accurate, that was something else! Sadly it *went to Davy Jones* and it wasn't my fault


Unlike a reel to leak oil?
Bugger.

----------


## kiwijames

> Chuck Norris is an actor like Whisky with Joff


Yeah. And the Accurate is tougher.

----------


## kiwijames

> Unlike a reel to leak oil?
> Bugger.


If it only leaked oil that would be bearable.

----------


## R93

What I have never understood about so many people that are right handed is why they would fight with there left and wind with there right. 

I am right handed everything and wind with my left. Pain in the ass buying baitcaster or overheads with left hand wind. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> What I have never understood about so many people that are right handed is why they would fight with there left and wind with there right. 
> 
> I am right handed everything and wind with my left. Pain in the ass buying baitcaster or overheads with left hand wind. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm with you on that one Dave. I find a RH reel is perfect for a true lefty. Fly fishing looks awkward the supposed right way. Cast, swap hands, retrieve, swap hands, cast again.

----------


## R93

Both my fly reels are L/H wind pretty sure. Haven't used them for a while. 
People do the same with baitcaster and spin reels cast with their right and then change hands. Maybe I am used to it as my old man is a lefty. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> What I have never understood about so many people that are right handed is why they would fight with there left and wind with there right. 
> 
> I am right handed everything and wind with my left. Pain in the ass buying baitcaster or overheads with left hand wind. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You are weird and against what is considered normal.





However in this case, I also agree with you.
Hold the rod with right hand and winding with the left hand just makes sense. 

As with KJ, I also have a lefty father, and he winds with the right hand.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Both my fly reels are L/H wind pretty sure. Haven't used them for a while. 
> People do the same with baitcaster and spin reels cast with their right and then change hands. Maybe I am used to it as my old man is a lefty. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


All my eggbeaters are set up lefthand wind as I cast right handed and its just retarded to swap hands especially softbaiting.
My overheads are righthand wind as mainly used for deep water jigs with no casting involved.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dermastor

@vietnamcam nah mate no charters but over the years the gear has built up. You have to have enough for all eventualities 4x 37kg and 4x 24kg outfits  is never too many I do a lot of live baiting as well so you have to have some of those on board as well. Like shooting fishing is an addiction and there is always more gear to get.

----------


## MB

Re: handedness - I'm open minded, fish however you want, but swapping hands is retarded as vietnamcam says, couldn't have worded it better!  :Have A Nice Day: 

there are increasing numbers of left hand wind reels on the market, but i really struggled with game reels. think i probably bought the last two lefty game reels in NZ! i just can't use right hand wind reels. a very helpful tackleshop owner suggested i learn to use right hand wind. for me, it would be as difficult as learning to write left handed.

----------


## Gapped axe

Fly cast with my right, work the line with my left and swap and wind with my right, gives a better feel when netting. Same with salt water fishing. It just for me gives better control. Also dad was a lefty, as is brother, I surf as a goofy footer and not as a natural.

----------


## Shearer

> What I have never understood about so many people that are right handed is why they would fight with there left and wind with there right. 
> 
> I am right handed everything and wind with my left. Pain in the ass buying baitcaster or overheads with left hand wind. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Totally agree. It seem fishing reels are the only thing ever make to suit left handers rather than right. Not only for casting but playing the fish, having your strongest arm on the rod. I can't understand why it has taken most right hander's so long to swap the handles over on their egg beaters.

----------


## gadgetman

> What I have never understood about so many people that are right handed is why they would fight with there left and wind with there right. 
> 
> I am right handed everything and wind with my left. Pain in the ass buying baitcaster or overheads with left hand wind. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


When I got my first rod and reel at 7 the first thing was to put the winder on the left side of the reel. I've been on a few charters and always felt weird using their right handed overhead reels, just unnatural. I'm very right hand dominant.

I've seen a few left handed bait casters (Daiwa/Shimano) going pretty cheap to and been very tempted.

----------


## R93

> When I got my first rod and reel at 7 the first thing was to put the winder on the left side of the reel. I've been on a few charters and always felt weird using their right handed overhead reels, just unnatural. I'm very right hand dominant.
> 
> I've seen a few left handed bait casters (Daiwa/Shimano) going pretty cheap to and been very tempted.


I had to get my baitcasters and overheads from overseas. Cheapish and need maintenance. I will need to get a couple more for snapper rigs. Let me know if you see any good deals. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

> I had to get my baitcasters and overheads from overseas. Cheapish and need maintenance. I will need to get a couple more for snapper rigs. Let me know if you see any good deals. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I am pondering trying one of the bait casters off AliExpress, se m to have all the specs for around $40.

Everything I have bought off there I have been surprised at how well they have been built as I have always expected absolute shit.
I haven't been brave enough to buy anything expensive yet.

For $40 I thought it might be worth a punt though?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I am pondering trying one of the bait casters off AliExpress, se m to have all the specs for around $40.
> 
> Everything I have bought off there I have been surprised at how well they have been built as I have always expected absolute shit.
> I haven't been brave enough to buy anything expensive yet.
> 
> For $40 I thought it might be worth a punt though?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both my baitcasters I bought for 40 bucks of eBay iirc. 
I haven't got any pics sorry but one, after little use won't lock up after you cast. It is in permanent free spool. (could probably fix it easy but just used the other) 

The other of the exact same make and model just different colour has lasted perfectly. 

I have caught kahawai, (believe it or not snapper), salmon, trumpheter and some albies using it with braid. 

For 40 bucks it is worth a punt for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

If anyone is looking for a lefty small/medium baitcaster, I can't recommend the Abu Garcia C3 range highly enough. Light, but incredibly resilient. Make sure it's made in Sweden though.

Maxel/Avet/Accurate make leftys suitable for mechanical jigging.

Penn make a few leftys. Shimano are finally starting to make a few bigger overhead leftys. 

TiCA do lefty game fishing reels, but good luck tracking them down. 

A few here: Left-Handed Reels|Left Hand Fishing Reels | Discount Fishing Supplies |

----------


## hunter308

> My guess since you asked - Daiwa SL30SH (probably the best reel there )


Nope you won't find any daiwas in my house, one of the fixed spool combos has a shimano baitrunner 6500, there is an okuma trio rex arena sitting in the corner and then not in the pic is a shimano ultegra, the penn squall 15 goes on one of the veritas surf rods in the pic when it is not being used on the boat.

----------


## gadgetman

> I had to get my baitcasters and overheads from overseas. Cheapish and need maintenance. I will need to get a couple more for snapper rigs. Let me know if you see any good deals. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Will do. Have seen them in complete angler.

----------


## R93

> Will do. Have seen them in complete angler.


Haven't been in there for years. Can't remember why but we used to call that shop Complete Bastards
Next to gun shitty yeah? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Haven't been in there for years. Can't remember why but we used to call that shop Complete Bastards
> Next to gun shitty yeah? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's the one. Sold me some dodgy waders, only got 20 something years out of them. Old shop was connected to GC in Barbados street too.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Totally agree. It seem fishing reels are the only thing ever make to suit left handers rather than right. Not only for casting but playing the fish, having your strongest arm on the rod. I can't understand why it has taken most right hander's so long to swap the handles over on their egg beaters.


I spent about twenty years shearing and have always found my left arm/hand to be stronger than my right. 
Usually on big rods a harness takes all the strain, so all my right hand needs to do is wind. 
Winding with my left hand feels awkward.

----------


## kiwijames

New toy. After selling my reel to @terryf I needed a replacement. 
Orvis Hydros SL IV and spare spool. @Danny keen for a Rerewhakatu mission?

----------


## Danny

Beautiful as a new Blaser and yup...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> New toy. After selling my reel to @terryf I needed a replacement. 
> Orvis Hydros SL IV and spare spool. @Danny keen for a Rerewhakatu mission?


I don't know anything about fly reels but those look pretty cool.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I don't know anything about fly reels but those look pretty cool.


I like the color too  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

I have bought a 50 buck special from burnsco rod reel and spooled with line a while back as a "kids rod" after I near shit myself when a boy I took out nearly lost my 500 buck plus jigging setup over the side when he hooked two big ol donky kahawai simultaneously.

After its first trip I took the rubber band off and I doubled its value with a spool of 20p rainbow braid instead, so far it has landed many snapper and gurnard and sharks including my sons PB snap that had him railed for a bit.

new cheap gear is pretty good.....might not last so well tho.

----------


## kiwijames

> I like the color too


Yeah same. Its called Citron.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

We back onto the Rakaia at our new place and the season for trout is all year this year so have decided to try my hand at trout fishing, im far too uncoordinated for fly fishing, so spin it is. Got this little setup put together the other week, yet to get it wet.
Shimano backbone elite UL 2-12gm four piece rod (wanted a four piece as easy to carry on bike without breaking it)
Shimano Sedona HD 2500 reel spooled with Shimano 6lb braid, really nice little reel for the money, the drag feels so nice on it. Hopefully spend more and more time getting it wet as the evenings slowly get longer

----------


## kiwijames

> We back onto the Rakaia at our new place and the season for trout is all year this year so have decided to try my hand at trout fishing, im far too uncoordinated for fly fishing, so spin it is. Got this little setup put together the other week, yet to get it wet.
> Shimano backbone elite UL 2-12gm four piece rod (wanted a four piece as easy to carry on bike without breaking it)
> Shimano Sedona HD 2500 reel spooled with Shimano 6lb braid, really nice little reel for the money, the drag feels so nice on it. Hopefully spend more and more time getting it wet as the evenings slowly get longer 
> Attachment 90181


Salmon are running now too? Get into it. Great fun.

----------


## Danny

Salmon?
Thats a bucket list job for me, Im down south in two weeks time... I wonder...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> We back onto the Rakaia at our new place and the season for trout is all year this year so have decided to try my hand at trout fishing, im far too uncoordinated for fly fishing, so spin it is. Got this little setup put together the other week, yet to get it wet.
> Shimano backbone elite UL 2-12gm four piece rod (wanted a four piece as easy to carry on bike without breaking it)
> Shimano Sedona HD 2500 reel spooled with Shimano 6lb braid, really nice little reel for the money, the drag feels so nice on it. Hopefully spend more and more time getting it wet as the evenings slowly get longer 
> Attachment 90181


Where did you buy from and how muchy.....I was casually looking for a four peice trout rod a while ago but none of the local shops had anything....even went into Scullys  :Sad:

----------


## longrange308

Bout time some decent gear came out

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 90268
> 
> Bout time some decent gear came out


Thats a different take on a roller gun isnt it ?

----------


## longrange308

90cm roller 
Has the power of the big boys but the speed and easy movement of little one

----------


## LOC

> 90cm roller 
> Has the power of the big boys but the speed and easy movement of little one


Beast. Custom or do Freedivers make it for the shelf?

----------


## longrange308

Half and half  :Thumbsup: 
Reel was upgraded, also have single wrap and metal release
Bit too much gun for this island

----------


## 6x47

My little collection- just moved house so having a sort-out. I'm largely a Shimano bitch, for sea gear anyway.

Most are on this rack



Two 7' rods need their own space



The 24kg popper gear is handy for trips- got good use in the Chathams

----------


## MB

That reminds me, getting organised.

----------


## quentin

110cm double roller. Enclosed track gun, with 2 x 16mm rubbers. 20cm pre-tension on the bands.
No butterfish is safe!

----------


## longrange308

Jesus how big are the butters up there?

----------


## quentin

> Jesus how big are the butters up there?


Big ones go 65cm. 

Also really nice to have the firepower on hand when a big kingi comes in for a nosey.

----------


## kiwijames

Ive been itching for a Scott Radian for a while now. 
Its finally mine

I have a 5 weight Sage One on the shopping list too. 
Roll on being able to actually get out and try them.

----------


## kiwijames

Ooops. Dont tell the wife

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Airflo Bandit 6 WT with Rio Gold and just a Fly Lab reel.

I'd probably look at getting a Scott Radian 7 wt just to have some power in our lovely windy southland conditions that seem to happen when ones wanting to wet their line!

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 98982
> 
> Airflo Bandit 6 WT with Rio Gold and just a Fly Lab reel.
> 
> I'd probably look at getting a Scott Radian 7 wt just to have some power in our lovely windy southland conditions that seem to happen when ones wanting to wet their line!


Nothing wrong with that setup. Obviously gets the job done.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Oath she does!

Heaps of value in the airflos for what they are...

I'll buy another bandit as a back up because their so nice

----------


## kiwijames

> Oath she does!
> 
> Heaps of value in the airflos for what they are...
> 
> I'll buy another bandit as a back up because their so nice


The new Primal rods are sounding quite decent if you wanted another option. There are also some awesome deals on Trademe if you lurk long enough.

----------


## veitnamcam

New Land based setup.





Tho that sweet longcast baitrunner spooled with nice smooth limp 20p braid will get boat action as well.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> New Land based setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tho that sweet longcast baitrunner spooled with nice smooth limp 20p braid will get boat action as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Black Friday Sales eh  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Black Friday Sales eh


Well I got a bit of a discount out of him.
First cast my longest ever.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Well I got a bit of a discount out of him.
> First cast my longest ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


nice, you over Kina way??  some of us are called in to work  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> nice, you over Kina way??  some of us are called in to work


Ruby bay for a hour on the outgoing....just pickers nothing caught.

----------


## Pengy

> Ruby bay for a hour on the outgoing....just pickers nothing caught.


Rumour has it that the Rig are biting at back beach. 
My have to tee up a mission

----------


## Spudattack

New Stick Bait setup, itching to get out and throw at some kings.

Might sneak down to the wharf tomorrow morning and have a throw if I get a gap.
Anyone keen to join me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

> New Stick Bait setup, itching to get out and throw at some kings.
> 
> Might sneak down to the wharf tomorrow morning and have a throw if I get a gap.
> Anyone keen to join me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks the goods. You didn't happen to be in picking it up from Saltwater Connection this morning about 10?

----------


## kiwijames

Took the new Sage One for a lash. Its Thors freaking war hammer. It has horsepower to burn but with a freakishly good amount of presentation. Lined it with a Scientific Angler Amplitude MPX. Great combo. Hawkes Bay wind still owned the day but Im looking forward to using this rig over summer.

----------


## Spudattack

> Looks the goods. You didn't happen to be in picking it up from Saltwater Connection this morning about 10?


Yeah, lets hope it can stop them!

No, couple weeks ago form top catch in the mount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Took the new Sage One for a lash. It’s Thor’s freaking war hammer. It has horsepower to burn but with a freakishly good amount of presentation. Lined it with a Scientific Angler Amplitude MPX. Great combo. Hawkes Bay wind still owned the day but I’m looking forward to using this rig over summer.


Are you running two lines on that?

----------


## kiwijames

> Are you running two lines on that?


Nah, the bright orange is backing and the fly line has 3 colour sections to it. 
I like the coloured backing cause it makes me looks cool.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Yea i was just confused about the different coloured flyline not the backing

----------


## Shearer

> New Stick Bait setup, itching to get out and throw at some kings.
> 
> Might sneak down to the wharf tomorrow morning and have a throw if I get a gap.
> Anyone keen to join me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size is the BG? Looks like a good bit of kit.

----------


## Spudattack

> What size is the BG? Looks like a good bit of kit.


5000, apparently the same as the saltist 5000 but without the magseal.
Hopefully will be, will let you know how it goes once I have caught something with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> 5000, apparently the same as the saltist 5000 but without the magseal.
> Hopefully will be, will let you know how it goes once I have caught something with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate i'm down there all the time. Hit me up when you are keen after this shit weather and bad tide. We want last couple of incoming at first light. 

If not got to any one of these spots.
Very end of Sulphur Point (popper point)
The breakwater of the Tauranga Marina (The Ankle Breaker)
The boat ramp and surrounding area at Sanfords
The Treatment plant on Chapel St area
Salisbury Wharf Pilot Bay 
Around the Mt by the Māori statue and surrounding area
By boat any bloody where you like but over at Matakana is especially good.

----------


## Gibo

And screw Top Catch - Hamils only!!

----------


## Spudattack

> Mate i'm down there all the time. Hit me up when you are keen after this shit weather and bad tide. We want last couple of incoming at first light. 
> 
> If not got to any one of these spots.
> Very end of Sulphur Point (popper point)
> The breakwater of the Tauranga Marina (The Ankle Breaker)
> The boat ramp and surrounding area at Sanfords
> The Treatment plant on Chapel St area
> Salisbury Wharf Pilot Bay 
> Around the Mt by the Māori statue and surrounding area
> By boat any bloody where you like but over at Matakana is especially good.


Cheers Gibo 

Will flick ya a pm. Appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spudattack

> And screw Top Catch - Hamils only!!


Fair enough! Havent been to Hamills yet, will have to give it a look see!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Do these top water reels run the super slow isolation line wraps like the longcasts?
What ratio are they?

Also any saltwater guys run tapered leaders and what is recommended.

----------


## Spudattack

> Do these top water reels run the super slow isolation line wraps like the longcasts?
> What ratio are they?
> 
> Also any saltwater guys run tapered leaders and what is recommended.


That are pretty quick, 5.7:1 and 47 per turn.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> That are pretty quick, 5.7:1 and 47” per turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty similar to what I just got at 5.3:1 and 41" per turn.

Tapered leaders? Im all about the cast at the moment as I am just getting some decent use back out of my shoulder.

----------


## Spudattack

> Pretty similar to what I just got at 5.3:1 and 41" per turn.
> 
> Tapered leaders? Im all about the cast at the moment as I am just getting some decent use back out of my shoulder.


50lb braid, 80lb mono leader, havent seen anyone using tapered leaders but there might be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> 5000, apparently the same as the saltist 5000 but without the magseal.
> Hopefully will be, will let you know how it goes once I have caught something with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. Have a 5000 myself. The reel feels great but the only action it has seen is loosing 2 kingies off the rocks awhile ago. Not the reels fault though. Casts really well and the drag was silk smooth. @Gibo. thought the statue area was in the marine reserve??

----------


## Gibo

> Ok. Have a 5000 myself. The reel feels great but the only action it has seen is loosing 2 kingies off the rocks awhile ago. Not the reels fault though. Casts really well and the drag was silk smooth. @Gibo. thought the statue area was in the marine reserve??


Nearest marine reserve is at mayor island

----------


## veitnamcam

Topwater setup....using the longcast from the surf setup with another spool filled with 80p braid.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Topwater setup....using the longcast from the surf setup with another spool filled with 80p braid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Rod rated to 50lb being used with 80lb braid may end in tears

----------


## Spudattack

> Rod rated to 50lb being used with 80lb braid may end in tears


Id say it would be ok as the reel, being a long cast surf reel, probably wont have enough drag to be able to do any damage.

More likely to damage the reel on a big fish.

Whats the drag rating on that Cam?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

New bait board fitted up yesterday

----------


## veitnamcam

> I’d say it would be ok as the reel, being a long cast surf reel, probably won’t have enough drag to be able to do any damage.
> 
> More likely to damage the reel on a big fish.
> 
> What’s the drag rating on that Cam?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


15kg .

Yea I have never broken a rod on a fish....Auto up windows and clumsy gumboots have claimed a few tho. If you break a rod you are high sticking it.

The 80p is to give a little margin in the current and rocks.

----------


## kiwijames

Santa read my mind and bought me a couple new Tacky fly boxes. Good one Santa

----------


## veitnamcam

> Santa read my mind and bought me a couple new Tacky fly boxes. Good one Santa


Tinarse....I got chocolates....not even lure shaped.

----------


## kiwijames

> Tinarse....I got chocolates....not even lure shaped.


No luck required. I have a direct line to Santa.

----------


## veitnamcam

New microjig/softbait setup today to replace my last carbon nano.
Same blank as before which I love but with improved grips and guides.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Love those Nanos. A 3-6kg model holds the very high esteem of being one of my go-to rods.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Love those Nanos. A 3-6kg model holds the very high esteem of being one of my go-to rods.


Yea my last one was always along for the trip, landed some stonking snapper with it and a few kings one being not too shabby either, alas the grip spacing meant that when in a standard rod holder it wore on the carbon tube and mine broke at that point....This one the grip extends just enough to save it I hope.

Old vs new.


You can see the wear here and it collapsed at this point.

----------


## MB

Yep, hate that grip style. Hard to find a soft bait rod with a full grip these days. I wound paracord around the "gap" and put shrink tube on top. Done this with all my rods.

----------


## kiwijames

I imported a new Lamson S2 Litespeed G5, added 100m of fluro braid and a new Scientific Angler Amplitude MPX 6wt line. It is as smooth as silk. I really was amazed today at how powerful it was with such a butter smooth drag. Plus it just looks awesome.

----------


## wsm junkie

> Santa read my mind and bought me a couple new Tacky fly boxes. Good one Santa


 @kiwijames what brand are those boxes and where can you get them?

----------


## kiwijames

> @kiwijames what brand are those boxes and where can you get them?


They're Tacky brand. I think I bought these from Stu's flyshop in Athol. 
https://stusflyshop.com/browse-by-ge...ing-fly-boxes/They are also sold under the Orvis name but add about another 50% for that.

----------


## wsm junkie

> They're Tacky brand. I think I bought these from Stu's flyshop in Athol. 
> https://stusflyshop.com/browse-by-ge...ing-fly-boxes/They are also sold under the Orvis name but add about another 50% for that.


Cool. Cheers for that

----------


## Shearer

Okuma Cavalla 5N-S. Just spooled it with PE3 rainbow braid. It holds less than advertised but should be sweet.

----------


## Strummer

Respooling for an upcoming kingfish trip...

----------


## MB

Slammer III reels are seriously underrated and Kairiki braid is awesome, just switched over to it on my soft bait rod. Ridiculously thin. Nice setup you have there. Extra points for matching the braid colour to the reel!

----------

